# Dunlop Jazz iii - still shredders pick of choice??



## Iain Greig (Mar 1, 2014)

gonna order a bulk of new picks as i live in a country where finding anything thicker than a 0.7mm is near impossible. 

I've always used the dunlop jazz iii (it seemed to be used by most of the virtuosos back when i started using it) i will be ordering a pack of them, anything out there that is recommended over this pick for shredding? anything new on the market worth getting?


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/[email protected]^PLA-device^c-adid^30421637787#

I picked up a few of these at a shop the other day and I've been enjoying the 1mm one. Not exactly a Jazz III but similar.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 1, 2014)

I made a thread on this and got 3 pages of answers, maybe you can get some tips in there  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/255088-grew-out-jazziiis-after-8-years-p.html


----------



## ncfiala (Mar 1, 2014)

Dunlop Jazztone 205 and Big Stubby Jazz 3mm are the best picks I have used. And I've tried a ton of picks.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 for Big Stubby drilled 3mm picks


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 1, 2014)

Use to be big into the smaller Jazz III picks, have since started using the Petrucci picks.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the Tortez jazz III picks!
The Ultex Jazz IIIs work well for me, too, but the Tortex is my favorite 

Just order different kinds of picks to try them and then decide what works best for you.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 2, 2014)

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex® Pitch Black Jazz III

I like the tortex 1.14 Jazz IIIs. I've always liked the feel of tortex and experimented with size/style/fitness for a while, but i've been using these exclusively for a few years now.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 2, 2014)

If you haven't tried the jazz3 carbon fiber max-grips it's worth a shot before leaving the jazz3.

They have a slightly brighter attack and the grips are like glue without the mess. 

The tips come just a micro-bit too rounded for my taste so I use a file and very softly slim the tip _without_ making it all the way totally sharp ^ (which is a tone killer IMO).

Just a few very soft brushes with a twisting motion will slim it and pre-bevel the profile without ruining it.

I like the tip to be like a fine-point pen, not like a knife point.


----------



## TylerEstes (Mar 2, 2014)

kung_fu said:


> Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex® Pitch Black Jazz III
> 
> I like the tortex 1.14 Jazz IIIs. I've always liked the feel of tortex and experimented with size/style/fitness for a while, but i've been using these exclusively for a few years now.



Was just gonna suggest the Tortex Jazz picks. I have a bunch of the small Jazz III's and while they have great grip and pretty much never wear down, I found that I play faster and more accurately with the Tortex model. Even though they wear down a bit faster. I'd go with the small Tortex Jazz model. My personal favorite. I only have 2 of them and I'm not sure what thickness they are as the ink has worn off, they're the purple ones, if that tells you anything


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the carbon jazz iii, a nice improvement on the original.

For a lot of rhythm work, I get what JohnIce is saying. I really need a lot more girth for my lead playing, jazz iii gives me that.


----------



## slowro (Mar 2, 2014)

Petrucci picks all they way for me now


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 2, 2014)

I use the JazzIII XL Stiffo's. Same awesome tip as the JazzIII, but with the surface area of a regular pick, which is exactly what I needed  

I've been contemplating getting some 1.14mm delrin Jazz xl's from InTune GP since I kinda miss the more manageable thickness and satin feel of regular picks.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 6, 2014)

+1 For big stubby 3mm and petrucci picks. Right now im using the big stubby and love it.


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 6, 2014)

+1 for Jazz iii XL. They're the best picks ive played. I drill mine for better grip. I tried the big stubbies but they are really awkward for me. The "thumb indent" or whatever is way too high up on the pick for me. I choke up on the pick so very little of the tip is present. It's more accurate that way. I wish I could get picks made to my own fingers...because the grip idea of the big stubbys is a good one but poorly placed for me anyway.


----------



## Forrest_H (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like the Tortex Jazz III's, they sound and feel better to me than the standard nylon jazz's. Give them a go if that's not what you're already using.


----------



## Der JD (Mar 7, 2014)

Right now I'm liking the Tortex Jazz III (the black ones). They seem to have a sharper attack and I can grip them better than the nylon Jazz IIIs. Tried the MaxGrip but it was actually just too grippy. Difficult to make slight adjustments. I like the Ultex 2.0 Jazz picks but can't get a good enough grip on them unless my fingers are just perfectly dry.


----------



## molsoncanadian (Mar 7, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> If you haven't tried the jazz3 carbon fiber max-grips it's worth a shot before leaving the jazz3.
> 
> They have a slightly brighter attack and the grips are like glue without the mess.
> 
> ...


 
These are the first "jazz" variation picks I got in to. But unfortunately they were a tad too small, and I went through the tips like nobodies business.

Ultimately ended up settling for the JP sig picks. I am in love with the size, however if they added a grip similar to the Jazz III carbons I would be totally in love, but for now they are more than perfect IMO.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 7, 2014)

I used to play Dunlop Tortex until I got turned onto the Jazz IIIs, but missed the texture of the Tortex picks... I found the JP ones were good, but the red nylon ones slipped almost instantly out of my fingers.

I found these Traynor Tortex Jazz picks, though, and they're the best of both worlds to me. They're awesome. I'm not sure how similar they are to the Dunlop Tortex ones, but it doesn't look like Dunlop makes them in the 1.2mm I prefer... maybe I just missed them on the site, though.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 7, 2014)

I've tried quite a few other picks, including variations on the jazz iii design, but I still feel most comfortable with a jazz iii, I do like the carbon fiber varieties too.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 7, 2014)

the new d'addario jazz picks are awesome and blue!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 7, 2014)

I rock Jazz III ultex picks or V-Pick "Lil' Diamonds" (he made me a slightly smaller version of the Diamond Pointed


----------



## alvo (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm using a Red Bear Jazzer and Lil Jazzer with speed bevels. Heavy/thick versions. They feel so great in the fingers and just glide across the strings with the speed bevel, no resistance. I've had these for a few months and they don't show any picking wear. As long as I don't lose 'em, these 2 single picks will last me for years.

I used to use Jazz III's. Comparing the Jazz III and Red Bear Jazzer, the Jazz III seems to "catch" the string (can't really think of how to explain it) and the RB Jazzer "glides" as mentioned earlier.

To me the Jazz III seems more precise and surgical and the speed beveled Red Bear just flows more. I feel like I have to exert less energy with RB Jazzer. They work for me


----------



## alvo (Mar 10, 2014)

Besides what I stated, I forgot to add that you can't really go wrong with the Jazz iii shape. I like the feeling of the red and black ones because I like to choke up on the pick.


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm currently testing a bunch of picks right now as part of a larger testing process of a new proto pick that'll be on the market soon, but it's given me the opportunity to really experiment with a ton of commercially available picks. The ones I consistently like have already been mentioned: jazz max grip, jazz tortex, and the big stubby 3.0. The big stubby is great when I choke all the way up on the tip. Just glides across the strings. I can't decide if I like the tone of them yet, however. I'd love to get my hands on one of those red bears but they never seem like they're available!!


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha just as I write this I then see that red bear is currently selling picks. Now if I could only justify the 30 dollar price tag. I'm sure they're durable though.


----------



## alvo (Mar 11, 2014)

Aghasura said:


> I'm currently testing a bunch of picks right now as part of a larger testing process of a new proto pick that'll be on the market soon, but it's given me the opportunity to really experiment with a ton of commercially available picks. The ones I consistently like have already been mentioned: jazz max grip, jazz tortex, and the big stubby 3.0. The big stubby is great when I choke all the way up on the tip. Just glides across the strings. I can't decide if I like the tone of them yet, however. I'd love to get my hands on one of those red bears but they never seem like they're available!!



You can occasionally find some on eBay. At this moment there is 2 or 3 for auction. They both end in 2 days. Better grab them before I do...

My last 4 or 5 RB picks I got through eBay. My first 3, I ordered when Red Bear was still taking orders from their site. It took maybe 6-8 months to get in my hands.

There's also Blue Chip picks. IMO they're just about on par with Red Bear and don't require maintenance. However they do cost a bit more but in the end the Red Bear felt better.

I tried the stubby's and they didn't quite feel/sound right to me. I can't comment beyond that because that was years ago.

I find that the Red Bear price tag is justified as you don't have to buy any more picks. In my Paul Gilbert worshipping shredder days I would wear through Jazz III's very easily. The Red Bear has a HIGH durability (and great tone!) so the cost of buying one RB vs lots of Jazz III's pretty much equal out IME. That's just me though, what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## alvo (Mar 11, 2014)

I may be able to part with 2 or 3 of my Red Bears...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Mar 11, 2014)

I find the original Jazz III's a little short.

the Jazz III XL's though are absolutely perfect.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 11, 2014)

Matt_D_ said:


> I find the original Jazz III's a little short.
> 
> the Jazz III XL's though are absolutely perfect.



That's exaclty what I thought until I discovered the petrucci's, as some said above, my favourites since then.


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 11, 2014)

Which RB model is the same size as the jazz 3 XL? 



alvo said:


> I may be able to part with 2 or 3 of my Red Bears...



Yes, if you have one that's of comparable size to the jazz 3 XL, i'd be interested in trying it out!

Also gotta try out these blue chip picks. I've literally been going crazy with pick testing over the past couple of weeks. I've probably tried 20 different pick models in that period alone.


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 11, 2014)

I like Petrucci picks... right size in my opinion...

Red Bear are nice also. And the holes really help to hold the pick!

You should also try "Cool Picks"... the Juratex Jazz are very good!


----------



## alvo (Mar 11, 2014)

Aghasura said:


> Which RB model is the same size as the jazz 3 XL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The RB Jazz 3 xl equivalent would be the Red Bear Big Jazzer or Big Jazzer Plus. The RB lil jazz and Big Jazzer are a tad bit smaller respectively compared to the JazzIII and JazzIII XL so you might like the Big Jazzer Plus. It's a little longer with a sharper tip. There is one for sale on eBay ATM: Redbear Guitar Pick Big Jazzer Plus XH | eBay

The only shapes I have are: Lil Jazzer, 2 Big Jazzer's, 2 "No. 9's", and Classic/Classic ii. My Big jazzer's are the last ones I'm willing to let go...


----------



## alvo (Mar 11, 2014)

Aghasura said:


> Which RB model is the same size as the jazz 3 XL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I have one Medium thickness Big Jazzer that I forgot about that I don't really gel with. I don't like the Medium thickness, the Heavy thickness is where it's at for me. I am willing to let you try that one. I'll take a pic when I come back from jazz rehearsal.


----------



## 80H (Mar 11, 2014)

Using v-picks to satisfaction, but they're pricey if you aren't used to them. I usually sharpen them just a bit with a file and round them off since that suits my technique better and vinnie apparently really likes his polygons. 


And I just lost my Diamond  Going to order a few soon. Prefer thick picks exclusively now.


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 12, 2014)

I always go back to the ultex jazz 2.0 or stubbys 2.0, they just feel the best, some of the others I use on occasion, tortex and ultex sharps


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 15, 2014)

Just picked up a dimension model from V-picks. As I hear is standard, he included an extra pick along with my order given that I am a first time customer. Awesome thing to do! He included the medium pointy in the pearly gates material.

Overall, I'm still on the fence about the dimension. As advertised, it really does stick to the fingers once warmed up, and I like the feeling of the 4mm thickness. The fit/finishing is really pro. The tone is pretty big, and it may or not be what I'm looking for. Given that I do a lot of death metal riffing in the low end, I find that this pick just adds to the bass frequency. I do like the attack and way it sounds though for certain things. The bevels look like they *should* appeal to the big stubby fan that I am, but what I'm finding is that the shoulder/bevel is a little too steep and short for me, making it less forgiving in really fast trem picking. Also, the placement of the shoulder affects my grip just ever so slightly (I choke up pretty far). All that said, I still wanna play around with it more - these are initial impressions. I really *want* to love it. 

The medium pointy pick is pretty awesome for those who like a 2mm thickness. I dig the tone of it, too.


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 16, 2014)

Second day on V-pick dimension: Friggin awesome! articulate and fast!


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> That's exaclty what I thought until I discovered the petrucci's, as some said above, my favourites since then.



Can you give a size comparison between the Jazz III XL and Petrucci? Are they actual jazz iii size or a little bigger or what? I can never tell from just pictures of them.


----------



## coffeeflush (Mar 18, 2014)

for the longest time I was a stubby/jazz user. 
The picks I loved tended to be small and thick, this allowed the lead notes to retain volume and sound thicker. 
This worked well for the brootalz too

but on strong advice of an older and exprienced played, I tried longer and thinner (0.93) picks again (james hetfield black fangs). 

While it was uncomfortable as first, it allowed me to play with much more volume dynamics then before. I could accentuate parts of a chord with more detail in volume (meaning, some strings picked harder relative to others) compared to a smaller pick. 

If an even sound is what you are going for, the small jazz III's are your friends (if you want even more even response, sand piece of stone into shape of a pick). 

Else , get a big pick and don't go too thick.


----------



## The Q (Mar 18, 2014)

I use them amongst other picks. I tend to like Stubbies, Black Fangs and Graphtechs more however (especially the latter, after I use a pliers to break it into a triangular shape), since they are easier to handle and have a brighter tone.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 18, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Can you give a size comparison between the Jazz III XL and Petrucci? Are they actual jazz iii size or a little bigger or what? I can never tell from just pictures of them.



Petrucci are a bit smaller, and a little more sharp pointed, perfect imo:


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Petrucci are a bit smaller, and a little more sharp pointed, perfect imo



That seems larger than I thought. So not much smaller, but larger than a regular jazz pick?


----------



## chopeth (Mar 18, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> That seems larger than I thought. So not much smaller, but larger than a regular jazz pick?



that's it, it's right in between. Perfect size for me :


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> that's it, it's right in between. Perfect size for me :



Ordering some, asap.


----------



## viesczy (Mar 19, 2014)

I've found that I get the best balance of attack and tone from the Dunlop 1.5mm delrin or Gator Grip. Heavier than the 1.5mm gives a little to mellow of a tone to my ears. 

Derek


----------



## Harmonic (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for the Jazz III XL picks. I'll never use a normal Jazz III again.


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 24, 2014)

viesczy said:


> I've found that I get the best balance of attack and tone from the Dunlop 1.5mm delrin or Gator Grip. Heavier than the 1.5mm gives a little to mellow of a tone to my ears.
> 
> Derek




I'm totally finding the same thing. Above 1.5mm = tone rounds, bass increases, and the mass doesn't always sound great in the higher register.

*except for big stubbies, which are somehow 3mm but have so much reduction that it's a different animal. Don't always like the tone though....easy as heck to play!


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Mar 31, 2014)

I gotta try these Petrucci picks..... They look pretty awesome. 

I have been using the Tortex 1.14mm for ages. I briefly played the big stubby 3.0 for a while and they were pretty awesome but one day i picked up my Tortex jazz III's and fell back in love. 

I just feel a little more precise when it comes to leads with the Tortex Jazz III. Those big stubbys were pretty great for thick rhythmical stuff though.


----------



## SuRTiFy (Mar 31, 2014)

The Jazz 3's really improved my playing used them for about 4 years but I say black Ice is better for shredding IMO I feel as if the Jazz's are too thick for me. I also like the material of Black ice picks.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 1, 2014)

I had been a big fan of Big Stubby 2.0 and 3.0 but lately I moved to Tortex Sharp 1.35

It's a pick with a much higher definition and attack than the Big Stubby, it requires much more control since it's less "fluid", it's quite a beast to tame.
I wouldn't say it's a pick that has only pro, it has his share of cons like a lack of grip, but I think it's worth a try.
The 1.50 is a pain and totally gets stuck on the strings, I absolutely not recommend it.
Also...the pick is not versatile at all, don't ever think to play stuff that invlves large pick movements and strumming like black metal because it's impossible, you can tremolo pick on one string with ease but trying to pick 3 strings in tremolo picking will kill your hand and wear the pick like if you put it under a saw.

If you look for endorsers of this pick...Chris Broderick.


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Was just gonna suggest the Tortex Jazz picks. I have a bunch of the small Jazz III's and while they have great grip and pretty much never wear down, I found that I play faster and more accurately with the Tortex model. Even though they wear down a bit faster. I'd go with the small Tortex Jazz model. My personal favorite. I only have 2 of them and I'm not sure what thickness they are as the ink has worn off, they're the purple ones, if that tells you anything



I like these too, I've been using the white Metalguitarist.org ones for a while now. 

Also worth a look are Steve Clayton Spike picks - they come in regular and jazz sizes, and are an Ultex pick with a very sharp point.


----------



## Gluestick (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been using the .73mm version of the tortex pitch black jazz II for quite a while now. I've used red/black dunlop jazz III's before, but I prefer the material and the thinner size of the tortex.

I might give the jazz III's another try, though. I ran out of them but found a lost one recently.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 2, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I had been a big fan of Big Stubby 2.0 and 3.0 but lately I moved to Tortex Sharp 1.35
> 
> It's a pick with a much higher definition and attack than the Big Stubby, it requires much more control since it's less "fluid", it's quite a beast to tame.
> I wouldn't say it's a pick that has only pro, it has his share of cons like a lack of grip, but I think it's worth a try.
> ...



I use the same pick. I really like it. It can also be played when it's a bit worn I think. To me it feels a bit better then than as new. Sometimes I also use the 1.15 mm? version too. It's a bit better for strumming stuff I think.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

InHiding said:


> I use the same pick. I really like it. It can also be played when it's a bit worn I think. To me it feels a bit better then than as new. Sometimes I also use the 1.15 mm? version too. It's a bit better for strumming stuff I think.



It's SURELY a pick that hasn't many disadvantages when it's worn out


----------

